# #769 rotating beacon



## ozurovich (Dec 2, 2012)

Is this beacon supposed to rotate automatically? I got one from eBay and there is no motor to rotate the beacon. The beacon sits on top of a bulb with a recess on top. I wonder if I need to rotate it by hand occasionally.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Maybe the heat from the bulb will rotate it. The top should have some fins to do this.


----------



## mike costello (Aug 22, 2012)

It does rotate by radient heat from the bulb. The fins can be adjusted carefully if it's not moving. Sometimes, it takes a little push to get it started. I've also noticed that room temperature also can affect it. It does not spin all that fast in the first place.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I am assuming this to be a FLyer item? Without a photo or internet search I am making this assumption. If so, I believe it needs a special bulb in the tower with a depression that allows the top rotating beacon to spin. The heat from the bulb will act as the "turbine" to spin the beacon with its fins.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I am assuming this to be a FLyer item? Without a photo or internet search I am making this assumption. If so, I believe it needs a special bulb in the tower with a depression that allows the top rotating beacon to spin. The heat from the bulb will act as the "turbine" to spin the beacon with its fins.


He did say that it sits on top of a bulb with a recess. 
Some people with these place a fan in the room the breeze will make it rotate.
They are finicky, you can tune it through the fins like said.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Circa 1950's in plastic construction with illuminated light and tin beacon top. These pieces are notorious for warping, particularly the ladders. All 769 revolving beacons were manufactured by the Colber Company for Gilbert

This light head looks different from the Lionel one, I wonder if a fan would work on it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just a mention -- if you look at my thread "Christmas American Flyer Layout", you'll see a video, or two, that feature an aircraft beacon similar to this. The one I have is a Lionel one. It uses a motor that 'vibrates' the circular base of the lamp so that the beacon spins. No heat from the bulb is needed. It works somewhat well, but can also be finicky. I have had to lube it with graphite a few times and give it an occasional bump to keep it turning. Once it goes, though, it sure looks cool.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The early Lionel rotating beacon was the same concept as the one you list. The model 394 relied on the bulb's heat. The 494 used the vibromotor to operate the housing. The version you have can be very tricky to make work properly.

Carl


----------

